# Host1Plus | USA, Germany, Brasil, Africa VPS Hosting with 24/7 Support from $0.75/mo!



## Aurimas (Aug 13, 2015)

Host1Plus is a UK based international cloud computing technologies  empowered hosting company which provides shared hosting, Linux and Windows Cloud hosting, VPS hosting, Reseller hosting, Dedicated servers, domain name registration services and SSL certificates. Host1Plus  can boast about the main values which are essential to an international web hosting company – stability, reliability and great support team.

* *

*Host1Plus.com** international hosting company is offering high quality VPS services!

*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* *

*CURRENT LIMITED TIME SPECIAL OFFER

*



*HOST1PLUS*, a major player in VPS hosting industry, is announcing an exclusive promotion and reduced prices!

Coupon: *VPS30OFF *- for a *limited time* only (till 2015-10-15), new customers can receive *30% *discount on our highly customizable VPS plans when ordering with 1-3 month billing cycles! This promotion code can be used by new customers only once.

Coupon: *VPSZA75 *– valid *while stocks last*, new customers can receive *75% *discount on our highly customizable VPS plans when ordering with 1-12 month billing cycles! This promotion code can be used by new and existing customers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We provide High Quality support (in English, Portuguese, Spanish and Lithuanian), guarantee 99.9% uptime and are confident in our claims because of our experienced technical staff and top-notch services.

You can choose our VPS servers from four locations: USA (Los Angeles and Chicago), Germany, Brazil and South Africa.

*All our VPS packages come with:*




·         24/7 Support via live chat, phone or email by professionals

·         High-capacity, high-speed, highly redundant network

·         Industry leading uptime of 99.9%

·         Powerful Intel Xeon CPU's

·         Easy to use control panel

·         Full automation

·         Console access

·         Centos, Ubuntu, Debian or Fedora OS

·         Dedicated IP address

·         Optimized security

·         Easy to upgrade, without turning off your server

·         Additional IP's - $2/mo

·         cPanel license - $12/mo

·         WHMCS license - $18.95/mo

·         Extra-Care support - $30/mo

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*View all available VPS hosting plans here -* http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting/

-----------------------------------------------------------------

[SIZE=9pt]With our easy to use resource selection tool you can customize your VPS hosting plan for the resources you need (CPU, RAM, Disk space, Bandwidth, Dedicated IP's). The following VPS hosting plans are just for reference.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Prices below are for a USA / Germany and Johannesburg location VPS hosting.[/SIZE]

*Our VPS plans:*



[SIZE=9pt][/SIZE]

*Bronze*
0.5 Core

RAM: 256 MB

Disk: 20 GB

Bandwidth: 500 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1

*Quarterly:* $5.10, 30%off for first payment with code *VPS30OFF *(Normally $7.29)



*Monthly:* $1.75, 30%off for first payment with code *VPS30OFF *(Normally $2.50)

*Order Now*



[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

*Silver*
1 Core

RAM: 768 MB

Disk: 30 GB



Bandwidth: 1000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1

*Quarterly:* $10.19, 30%off for first payment with code *VPS30OFF *(Normally $14.56)

*Monthly:* $3.50, 30%off for first payment with code *VPS30OFF *(Normally $5.00)

*Order Now*



[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

*Gold*
2 Core

RAM: 2048 MB

Disk: 40 GB

Bandwidth: 2000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1

*Quarterly:* $30.56, 30%off for first payment with code *VPS30OFF *(Normally $43.66)



*Monthly:* $10.50, 30%off for first payment with code *VPS30OFF *(Normally $15.00)

*Order Now*



* *

*Platinum*
4 Core

RAM: 4096 MB



Disk: 70 GB



Bandwidth: 3000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1

*Quarterly:* $81.49, 30%off for first payment with code *VPS30OFF *(Normally $116.41)

*Monthly:* $28.00, 30%off for first payment with code *VPS30OFF *(Normally $40.00)

*Our VPS South Africa plans:*



[SIZE=9pt][/SIZE]

*Bronze*
0.5 Core

RAM: 256 MB

Disk: 20 GB

Bandwidth: 500 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1

*Annually:* $8.22, 75% off for first payment with code *VPSZA75* (Normally $32.86)

*Semi-Annually:* $4.24, 75% off for first payment with code *VPSZA75* (Normally $16.94)

*Quarterly:* $2.18, 75%off for first payment with code *VPSZA75 *(Normally $8.73)

*Monthly:* $0.75, 75%off for first payment with code *VPSZA75 *(Normally $3.00)

*Order Now*



[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

*Silver*
1 Core

RAM: 768 MB

Disk: 30 GB

Bandwidth: 1000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1

*Annually:* $17.81, 75% off for first payment with code *VPSZA75* (Normally $71.22)

*Semi-Annually:* $9.18, 75% off for first payment with code *VPSZA75* (Normally $36.72)

*Quarterly:* $4.73, 75%off for first payment with code *VPSZA75 *(Normally $18.92)

*Monthly:* $1.63, 75%off for first payment with code *VPSZA75 *(Normally $6.50)

*Order Now*



[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

*Gold*
2 Core

RAM: 2048 MB

Disk: 40 GB

Bandwidth: 2000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1

*Annually:* $52.03, 75% off for first payment with code *VPSZA75* (Normally $208.12)

*Semi-Annually:* $26.82, 75% off for first payment with code *VPSZA75* (Normally $107.28)

*Quarterly:* $13.82, 75%off for first payment with code *VPSZA75 *(Normally $55.29)

*Monthly:* $4.75, 75%off for first payment with code *VPSZA75 *(Normally $19.00)

*Order Now*



* *

*Platinum*
4 Core

RAM: 4096 MB

Disk: 70 GB

Bandwidth: 3000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1

*Annually:* $123.22, 75% off for first payment with code *VPSZA75* (Normally $492.86)

*Semi-Annually:* $63.51, 75% off for first payment with code *VPSZA75* (Normally $254.05)

*Quarterly:* $32.74, 75%off for first payment with code *VPSZA75 *(Normally $130.95)

*Monthly:* $11.25, 75%off for first payment with code *VPSZA75 *(Normally $45.00)

*Order Now*



* *

*You can enter the promotion code at the checkout stage. *Act now and try these services at a reduced price! Host1Plus - powerful servers, exceptional support, and 99.9% uptime.




*Ready to order? Visit:*



http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting/

*Accepted Forms Of Payment:

*



PayPal, Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Discover, JCB, Alipay, WebMoney, Skrill, CashU, Ebanx, Paysera.

*We are trusted by thousands of clients to deliver them high quality and performance web hosting with superb customer support!*




*You can see our customer reviews **here**.*





*Have any questions?*




Email [email protected], write to us at our live chat service, or call toll-free from USA - 888-804-2926, United Kingdom - 870-820-0222

* *

*You can also join Host1Plus social networks for the latest news.*




Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/Host1Plus

Twitter – http://www.twitter.com/Host1Plus

[SIZE=12pt]Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/Host1Plus[/SIZE]


----------

